
Crime Survey Raises Questions on Data-Driven Policies and Falsification - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/09/nyregion/09mayor.html?hp
======
hga
Hmmm, this is why you _always_ match data produced in "the system" with
independent survey data from the population.

